# Three Boys Ready for Adoption



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

These are the last three boys up for adoption in the DC/VA/MD area, about 11 months old, all neutered. Cirrus is a solid tame rattie, easily handled and learning some tricks. Orion is a bit skittish, but very curious and will come when called. Atlas is the least tame but still just a lovely rat, will let me pick him up and sit on my shoulder. They go as a group, very bonded. Great for first time rat owner who will work with them to complete their training.

Aren't they just the cutest things?!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks like we might be 'twilighting' them, which means they stay with me forever. I already have 4 in twilight, so adding three more isn't really a big deal. They are so sweet, I love them so much 💕


----------

